# My Custom Stand (120XT)



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

Greeting Fishie Friends!

I'm finally moving up from my 55 gallon to a 120! :thumb:

I drew up the plans and my father built me the stand! He's going to deliver it this weekend and then the big migration! Since the 120 is going where the 55 is, i'm going to have to break it all down, put the fishies in some big rubbermaid tubs on life support, move all the rocks, sand, and new sand into the new tank and blah blah blah.

I currently run two very large canister filters (xP4 and FX5) so I should have any problems with cycling, should be instant. The filters will continue to run on the rubbermaid tubs as the old tank is broken down and the new tank goes up. I'm going to reuse all the water from the 55 in addition to the fresh water being added, so it's more like a 50% water change.

Anywho, here are plans I drew up and the finished product. Once the migration is completed, i'll post an update!



















Wonder if I could make a few dollars having him build them and sell them to the LFS. I mean, the ones they carry are those pine ones that well.....


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

the center doors both open out to create one large opening for both filters, and on the left and right doors there are adjustable shelves for storage.
[/img]









I may have to cut the opening on the back of the canopy to span almost the whole length to allow for my hoses to fit correctly, or drill a hole to pass the tubes thru...

[/img]http://gallery.me.com/chrisyencer/100016/IMG_5003/web.jpg


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice! your pops is quite a craftsman, much better than anything you would find in a store and even if you did it would cost a fortune, congrats.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good. Does the canopy have a hinged door to open to feed the fish?


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, the canopy has a locking hinged door that flips to almost at 90 degree.


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice looking stand.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Man your pops is the MASTER! That stand is awesome looking Chris!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Very Professional! I would buy that stand from a fish store if I need one.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Your dad did a beautiful job truely a craftsman. Can't wait to see it all set up.


----------



## bubG (Jan 24, 2010)

better set dad up nice this fathers day. he did a heck of a job on that


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Great looking stand and canopy. :thumb:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

Install Complete! Still have to fasten the lights to the canopy (T5's and LED's). I want to get a new pump for the UV filter, and larger circ pumps. Better photos to come once all the darn air bubbles go away! All the fish seem stress free and are (mis)behaving as normal!


----------



## a2dak (Feb 27, 2010)

verry nice


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

That is an awesome set up :thumb:


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

O.K. I am jealous :thumb:


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

Canopy and lights mounted!


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Great stand, now have a better idea for my stand/canopy.


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is the inside of the stand...










Food, Chemicals, Parts on left. Filters middle. Hoses & Buckets on right.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow that's FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous too. Maybe you would hook up a fellow Philly friend lol


----------



## gt eunuch (Nov 27, 2009)

That looks flipping amazing! I want one!


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Curious what kind of wood and finish was used on the stand - I like it!


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

The stand is two different woods. the plywood is birch and the hardwood is poplar. Finish I believe is Dark Walnut with a poly finish; both Minwax products.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Birch = B|RCH


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

hey - what happened? I didn't type [email protected]#$ ??? is there a filter?!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

yes for some reason we cant type B|RCH


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2003)

What kind of wood is it? Your father did a very nice job. What brand of stain did he use?


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

the wood is poplar for the doors and trim, and b i r c h plywood for the rest. Stain and finish are both minwax products.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

iCichlid said:


> The stand is two different woods. the plywood is [email protected]#$ and the hardwood is poplar. Finish I believe is Dark Walnut with a poly finish; both Minwax products.


Minwax makes a "pre-stain wood conditioner" that works well to blend differing woods. I've used it with great success to get birch and poplar to blend on a commercial project.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

=D> gorgeous, masterful work


----------

